# iPhone - do you have one?



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just curious, since the owners of them seem to think that everyone has an iPhone.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I just barely have a cell phone.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't have an iPhone, and probably never will.  For one thing, I don't use AT&T, and I have absolutely no desire to switch to it.  I also just don't want to spend that kind of money on a data plan for my cell.  The iTouch is tempting in a way, but I couldn't have it at work, where I do most of my listening.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an itouch, but would love an iphone just to cut down on the number of devices I always have with me. I already have a data plan for my cell phone and it's At&t, so it would only go up a little.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I have one but I get a 22% discount on service and 25% discount on hardware. I've added the iKindle app to it. It is a very nice addition in my opinion.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an iPhone -- although at the moment it is currently not working. (I'm going to pick up a new one this weekend.)

Does anyone own both an IPhone and an ITouch? The functionality of the two are so similar, why would someone own both?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an iPhone, my husband has an iPod Touch.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have an iphone, but I would really really really like one.  I am openly envious of people who have them.  Also, all of my friends who have iphones constantly talk to each other on something called Loopd, which they say is facebook for the cool kids.

On the other hand, one of them actually owns 2 complete star wars storm trooper costumes, and the other owns every other sort of costume known to (wo)man, so I realize that tagging after them could someday lead me to jump off a bridge (because they did it.).  I have started my own costume closet, and frequently talk to myself on facebook.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got one, had it since they came out and wouldn't trade it for another model.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

If they would let you use another provider besides AT&T both DH and I would have them.  We've had such bad customer service with AT&T that we refuse to use them again.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

I have an iPod Touch and love it. I wish I had an iPhone, because many of the apps that I love on the iPod Touch would be AWESOME with cell service and persistent internet.

As for a phone, I have the Samsung Instinct. This was the phone that came out last June labeled as an "iPhone Killer", and didn't turn out to be as great as they hyped it up to be. The Instinct is the only reason I didn't get an iPhone 

Waiting on the Palm Pre now


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh if they were workable on Verizon Wireless I would have one in a heartbeat.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

rho said:


> oh if they were workable on Verizon Wireless I would have one in a heartbeat.


Exactly!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> If they would let you use another provider besides AT&T both DH and I would have them. We've had such bad customer service with AT&T that we refuse to use them again.


This is the reason why my husband and I waited until last September to buy our iPhones. We were customers of TMobile for over five years and were very pleased with the service they provided. We kept waiting for the iPhone-Killer, but from our research nothing that was out or was slated to be out appeared to be the same or better than the iPhone.

(We're also not big Apple fans either, but shh, don't tell anyone. That's considered blasphemy in many circles.)


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I want one so bad I can taste it! I don't stand a chance of getting one since my DH does not see the need for any electronic gadget. I guess I should be glad I have a cell phone (no internet access) Tivo (that took me about 3 years of begging and a Kindle. I'm still working on him, I'm sure I'll wear him down eventually but by then an I phone will be an antique.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

KingRBlue said:


> Waiting on the Palm Pre now


Me too -- hopefully they'll have a Kindle app for the Palm Pre, as well. Off to email Amazon CS (again)!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

darn! I need to read all the options before hitting vote! okay I don't own a iPhone (yet)....but my phone needs to be placed soon. I don't need to have internet and all that on it. I just want to have my phone and my music on the same device. I can out music on my current phone, but its a hassle.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

rho said:


> oh if they were workable on Verizon Wireless I would have one in a heartbeat.


ditto!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> I don't have an iPhone, and probably never will. For one thing, I don't use AT&T, and I have absolutely no desire to switch to it.


At&t is terrible where I live. My in-laws switched to them and they ususally can't get calls when visiting us.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I do not have an iPhone.  I think for my needs--if I were to use data and email and all that (I don't currently)--there are other phones that would provide more functionality.

As of now, I think the only advantage the iPhone would have for me are all the third party applications.  Just more stuff to spend money on.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my Touch, usually use it for medical apps, music, podcasts and reading. Will be useful when AFK (Away From Kindle)
The Touch is thinner than the iPhone, has better battery life but does not have phone or GPS. (and NO monthly fees)


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Just a cell phone and that's all I need when I'm out of the house.

Tessa


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the iTouch and love it. Intuitive, beautiful screen, lots of apps. Great for a game of majohng or solitaire while waiting for a play to start, doctor, etc. Small enough to fit easily in the smallest purse. I could see that you could read some books on it. I need to get the Kindle app on it. The only reason I don't have the Iphone is the terrible AT&T network.


----------



## MMXXVII (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an iPhone, and I love it. It has a nice interface and lots of games (Sudoku, Wordjong, etc.) to keep me busy while I'm waiting somewhere. Plus I can also catch some of my favorite TV shows on it when I can't make it home. The only thing that is bad about the iPhone is my husband. He keeps stealing it to play games.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

marianner said:


> Just curious, since the owners of them seem to think that everyone has an iPhone.


Why would you think that iPhone owners think "everyone has an iPhone?
I'm sure there is not one single iPhone owner that think "everyone has an iPhone.
Besides that...

I love my iPhone and I have had it less than a month. I first got a blackberry but after 2 days decided that I would rather get the iPhone I wanted in the first place. So I returned the BB and went to Wal-Mart and got my iPhone.
I love all you can do with the iPhone.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iPhone and I love it!  I don't think I'd be happy with another cel phone after having had this one for the past few years.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a little cell phone I bought 6 years ago for $100 that costs me $9.00 a month for local and long distance calls. I don't see what an iPhone would do for me.

Mike


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a itouch my Husband gave me for Christmas! Love it! I did not know about the Kindle app, thanks.

As for cell phone's I have a T-Mobile pay as you go. I do not talk on it much. The last few years I have bought $50 card's and they last all year.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I now have the Kindle app on my iTouch! How cool is that? I had 98 books archived!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

The iPhone and touch just don't have enough memory to be a reasonable media device for me...I have a 120 GB Ipod, that barely cuts it. To me, the iphone is like many other devices out there, they try to stuff in a bunch of functions. Only problem, all the functions are not as good as an individual dedicated device. Until these "multi" function devices get better, I'll stick with a cell phone to use as a phone,  a portable media player to listen to music/podcasts and watch videos, and a gps to locate my position and navigate.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I have an iPhone, and I love it. I had the original 4GB iPhone, and it was ok. There wasn't enough space for my music, and I don't make many actual phone calls, so I didn't use it much. I upgraded to the new 16GB last summer, and now I'm never without my iPhone. 

I can JUST fit the music I need on it, plus lots of fun and useful apps. Mostly, I use it for surfing, texting, and music, not so much for phone calls. Now that I have the Kindle app for iPhone to go with my Kindle, it will be even more useful.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

rho said:


> oh if they were workable on Verizon Wireless I would have one in a heartbeat.


more than likely, so would I... I have a windows mobile smart phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It occurred to me recently. . .though I haven't had time to think about it too much. . .that I could perhaps load Mobipocket Reader on my Windows mobile smart phone so as to be able to read .mobi and .prc files.  Not Kindle books, of course, and I wouldn't be able to sync a book between it and any other device, even my laptop.  I'm considering whether I would ever REALLY read on it as, if I have my phone with me, I probably also have my Kindle. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I both have iPhones, and love 'em. We used to have Treos, which were nice, but they just don't compare. iPhones just have so many stinkin' useful apps available, so many of which are free...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My son has an iPhone; the Spouse Thingy and I both have an iTouch. I would love an iPhone but I can't justify the $30/month data plan; as it is I use maybe 10 minutes a month with the cell phone that I have. And the camera on my cell phone is a whole lot better than the one on the iPhone, too. But I do love my iTouch and if I didn't have to pay for another $30 data pan every month, I might consider switching.


----------

